# Suitor looking for a FC room



## Kubaki Fox (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey my room recently just got complicated to the point where I had to leave. I'm looking for free room (recently got laid off work(on my birthday too..))
About myself: 
age:20
male gay
a room would make this kitty happy 
please contact my yim kubakifox


----------



## Fay V (Dec 11, 2010)

you cant pay for a room at all?


----------



## Ricky (Dec 11, 2010)

Kubaki Fox said:


> Hey my room recently just got complicated to the point where I had to leave. I'm looking for free room (recently got laid off work(on my birthday too..))
> About myself:
> age:20
> male gay
> ...


 
If you just got laid off I wouldn't be worrying about traveling across several states to go to a furry con.  Get your life in order first.

Holy Christ.


----------



## Kubaki Fox (Dec 11, 2010)

I could pay but i wasnt expecting to. Ricky dont be so quick to judge a situation. I was receiving the room as a present from another fur he over invited to the room and it became chaotic. My life is in order. Holy Christ.


----------



## Asswings (Dec 11, 2010)

So many red flags all over this thread. 

Holy shit slutkitty, you're just asking to be raped. (Probably gonna consider that payment for your room, too.)


----------



## Willow (Dec 11, 2010)

Kubaki Fox said:


> I could pay but i wasnt expecting to. Ricky dont be so quick to judge a situation. I was receiving the room as a present from another fur he over invited to the room and it became chaotic. My life is in order. Holy Christ.


 I don't think that's what he's getting at. You need to set your priorities straight. 

If you just got laid off from work, you should probably get a job first instead of trying to go out to a con. Free of charge or not.


----------



## Istanbul (Dec 11, 2010)

Willow is correct. It sucks that you've been laid off, but finding a job should be your first priority right now. I know how it is, I had to skip out on Wild Nights because of an ill-timed job loss, but it's important to have your priorities in order. Or, as I posted in another thread:



Istanbul said:


> 10. If you cannot afford to go to a convention without screwing up the rest of your life, don't go.


----------



## Deo (Dec 12, 2010)

Kubaki Fox said:


> I could pay but i wasnt *expecting* to.


 
_You were* EXPECTING* a free room for no reason from strangers?_ I see you are afflicted with the rampant disease called "self entitlement". 
Also "suiter" and "suitor" are different. One implies a costume the other implies proposal of marriage.


----------



## Deo (Dec 12, 2010)

How is this having your "life in order" enough to go to a con when you post stuff like this in your journal?



			
				KabukiFox's FA Journal said:
			
		

> Past few days I've realized I dont know what I want to do with my life. Its been causing distress and depression. I got denied to all of the schools I applied for saying my academics dont meet there standard. Accumulative GPA: 3.00 ATC: 25. But yet I know people who got accepted with 2.38GPA and a 17ACT. I'm really confused on who or what I am going to be. I'm fucking scared of the future right now


----------



## Fay V (Dec 12, 2010)

Nothing is ever free. 
You had a gift room because of your birthday and that's great but there is absolutely no reason for anyone to agree to let you stay in their room for free. 
If plans with people you know broke down because of drama why the hell would it work with strangers? especially when you are offering nothing. You will get there and either be kicked out of the room as soon as you open your self entitled mouth, or you'd never get one in the first place and that's perfectly fair, you're not offering anything after all. 

What did you plan to do for food? were you going to mooch off with that too? I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and not assume you're just saving the money to buy commissions and porn. 
Cons are great but they are expensive. If you've been laid off and have to rely on strangers in order to have a place to sleep, you need to simply save your money and suck it up. The world is not kind to fools and you sound like one of those dumbasses that pours all their money into cons, then whines at the end because they have "Post con depression" because their lives at home suck. No shit. 

In case you didn't understand. *Stay home, figure out where the hell your next paycheck will come from. get your shit in order before spending money frivolously. *
Protip: If you can not afford to go to a con with enough money in case something terrible happens, then you can not afford to go to a con.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Nothing is ever free.
> You had a gift room because of your birthday and that's great but there is absolutely no reason for anyone to agree to let you stay in their room for free.
> If plans with people you know broke down because of drama why the hell would it work with strangers? especially when you are offering nothing. You will get there and either be kicked out of the room as soon as you open your self entitled mouth, or you'd never get one in the first place and that's perfectly fair, you're not offering anything after all.
> 
> ...


 
WHY CAN'T I "THIS" THIS?
If you lost your job try unemployment to get back on your feet but don't act as if you deserve a free room. Find another job, get your own room, and it might be wise to think before you post...


----------

